# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Gastronomie-Empfehlungen für Phuket

## Bagsida

Gaststätten gibt es auf Phuket mehr als genug, doch ist es nicht immer einfach genau das zu finden, was den eigenen Vorstellungen von Ambiente, Qualität und Preis-Leistungsverhältnis entspricht. 

Hier gibt´s nun die Möglichkeit, Empfehlungen untereinander auszutauschen, wobei es hilfreich wäre möglichst genau zu beschreiben wo diese Gaststätte zu finden ist, wozu sich z.B. Links zur Gaststätte selbst, zu Google-Maps, Google-Earth oder die Koordinaten anbieten. 

Anhand von Beschreibungen wie z.B. "nach 300m links in die kleine Soi wo nach 100m eine Suppenküche ist abbiegen" hilft meist wenig, da sich in Thailand einfach zu viel sehr schnell ändert - Koordinaten ändern sich nie ! 

Es wäre denke ich auch gut, wenn hier nur eigene Erfahrungen berichtet werden würden, welche auch das Preisgefüge beschreiben - Empfehlungen wie z.B. dass man mal von einem Freund gehört hat etc. dürften ebenso wenig hilfreich sein wie Tipps vom Gastronom selbst, denn dafür gibt´s die gelben Seiten oder einschlägig bekannte Werbepartner  

Gruß Bagsida


Fange also mal an :

*BBQ-Restaurant (links neben Super Cheap Phuket)* 

Neben dem Supermarkt "Super Cheap" befindet sich ein gutes und günstiges BBQ-Restaurant, wo man für THB 99,- pro Person eine Art kleinen "Holzkohle-Grill" auf den Tisch gestellt bekommt ("Insider" wissen ja was das ist) und sich Non-Limit am Buffet, wo es auch bereits zubereitet Fleischspieße und Garnelen etc. gibt bedienen um das dann selbst zubereiten. 
Seit kurzem gibt´s auch Hamburger & Steaks mit Pfeffersauce !
Die Getränke sind separat zu bezahlen, wobei die Preise dem Thai-Standart entsprechen und nicht überteuert sind. 

Besonders am Wochenende ist das Restaurant sehr voll, bietet aber auch locker Platz für geschätzt 300 Personen, wobei die Gäste dort 99,9% Thais sind. 

Aber Achtung : 

Wie in dieser Art Restaurants üblich muss man dass, was man vom Buffet holt auch essen - läßt man was übrig, kostet das "Straf"-Gebühr (keine Ahnung wieviel es dort ist), d.h. lieber öfters nachfassen ! 

Zu finden ist das Restaurant hier : 

Koordinaten : Breite 7°55'12.22"N, Länge 98°23'40.60"E 
Google-Earth-Suche : "phuket supercheap" 

Man fährt auf den Parklplatz des "Supercheap", biegt dann aber nicht rechts ab, sondern fährt geradeaus und biegt dann kurz vor dem Mopedparkplatz links ab, fährt eine "Rampe" hinunter, wo sich dann ausreichend teils überdachte Parkplätze und links das Restaurant befindet. 
Von der Strasse aus ist das Restaurant nicht zu sehen - es befindet sich geografisch gesehen hinter der Tankstelle kurz bevor man von der Hauptstrasse um Super-Cheap-Parkplatz abbiegt.

----------


## kathu

Direkt neben BigC (Hintereingang)  und ganz in der Naehe von Central ist noch so ein BBQ - Restaurant,
das Fleisch ist natuerlich kein Aussie-Rinderfilet.    ::  
kathu

----------


## Bagsida

> Direkt neben BigC (Hintereingang)  und ganz in der Naehe von Central ist noch so ein BBQ - Restaurant,
> das Fleisch ist natuerlich kein Aussie-Rinderfilet.    
> kathu


Da war ich auch schon ein Paar mal, doch war´s dort zumindest vor der Renovierung nicht so sauber und das Angebot war mehr als dürftig, z.B. gab´s gar kein Sea-Food, weshalb ich schon lange nicht mehr dort war.

Wie ist das denn jetzt nach der Renovierung ? Sieht von aussen zumindest schon mal besser aus - warst Du dort in letzter Zeit mal, falls ja wie sind die Preise ?

Bagsida

----------


## Bagsida

*Fatty-Restaurant / Chalong*

Dieses Restaurant liegt an der Chao Fah East Road auf der Strecke von Chalong nach Phuket-Town auf der rechten Seite (neben Chalong Gym, aber Achtung davon gibt´s zwei), ziemlich genau 2 km vom Chalong-Circle (Kreisverkehr Nähe dem Chanlong Pier) entfernt.
Von dieser Seite aus, ist das Restaurant und dessen Schild sehr schlecht zu sehen, weil es etwas nach hinten versetzt unter Bäumen ist - von Phuket-Town aus liegt es also links nach dem Chalong-Gym und wenn man es in dem Thai-Schilderwald ausmachen kann, sieht man auch das Schild von Fatty.

Das Restaurant selbst ist nicht wirklich ein Gebäude, sondern wie ein Schiff aus Holz aufgemacht, d.h. die Seiten sind offen - abends kann ich mir vorstellen, dürfte Mückenschutz angebracht sein, war aber immer tagsüber dort.

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann ist Dienstag Ruhetag.

Der Eigentümer & Koch ist aus der Gegend von Kassel und macht z.B. lecker Cordon Bleu mit Pommes & Salat oder Gemüse, bzw. was man halt als Beilagen möchte, wobei der Salat nicht so mein Geschmack ist, d.h. ich nehme dann lieber Gemüse.
Die Portionen inkl. dem Cordon Bleu sind üppig - das Cordon Bleu kosten Stand 12.2009 THB 190,-

*Koordinaten :* Breite 7°50'13.87"N, Länge 98°20'55.35"E

Bagsida

----------


## Bagsida

*Tan Kae Seafood / Palai Beach*

Das "Tan Kae Seafood" liegt direkt am Palai-Beach, fängt den Fisch etc. mit eigenem Boot zumindest teilweise selbst und man kann sich diesen wenn man mag auch selbst aus dem Becken dort aussuchen.

Das Restaurant ist riesig und sehr sauber und bestens organisiert, denn dort kommen auch Touri-Busse mit Japanern etc. zum Essen hin, die aber immer in einem gesonderten Bereich platziert werden.

Die Tische sind zu 70% "open Air" und es gibt dort auch Waschbecken zum Hände waschen, damit man dazu nicht zur Toilette muss.

Abends ist Mückenschutz erforderlich, zumindest dann, wenn man keine Räucherschnecken unter dem Tisch haben möchte, die doch ziehmlich muffeln.

Das Essen ist sehr gut und die Preise moderat.

Mein "special" ist Krabben-Fleisch in gelbem Curry, wovon die große Portion für die bestimmt 10 Krabben in die ewigen Jagdgründe gehen mußten, THB 300,- kostet aber wirklich sehr viel und vor allem sehr gut ist.

Zu finden ist es, wenn man auf der Chao Fah East Road zwischen Chalong und Phuket-Town fährt und dort zum Phuket-Zoo abbiegt (Richtung Meer also). 
Am Zoo vorbei geht´s lange (ca. 1,7 km) mehr oder weniger gerade aus und ca. 300 m vor dem Strand links ab, wo u.a. auch ein Schild den Weg weist -auf dieser kleinen Strasse (Mudong) dann ca. 250m fahren und rechts in die sehr breite, sandige Einfahrt rechts abbiegen.
Von der Hauptstrasse Chao Fah East aus, sind das also ca. 2 km bis auf den Parkplatz.
(Wenn man weiter gerade aus fährt kommt man direkt zum Meer, von dort nicht mehr weiter und zum "Palai Seafood" welches ich nicht empfehlen kann, ist aber wohl auch Geschmackssache).

*Koordinaten :* Breite 7°50'22.44"N, Länge 98°21'58.39"E

Bagsida

----------


## kathu

> Zitat von kathu
> 
> Direkt neben BigC (Hintereingang)  und ganz in der Naehe von Central ist noch so ein BBQ - Restaurant,
> das Fleisch ist natuerlich kein Aussie-Rinderfilet.    
> kathu
> 
> 
> Da war ich auch schon ein Paar mal, doch war´s dort zumindest vor der Renovierung nicht so sauber und das Angebot war mehr als dürftig, z.B. gab´s gar kein Sea-Food, weshalb ich schon lange nicht mehr dort war.
> 
> ...


Ich war dort nur einmal kurz nach der Eroeffnung vor einigen Jahren.  Da das fette Fleisch mir und meinem Magen nicht zusagte, blieb es bei dem einen Mal.
Wer aber grossen Hunger mitbringt, kann dort natuerlich richtig satt werden.
Gut finde ich, dass man Essensreste bezahlen muss. Wenn man in anderen Restaurants manchmal sieht, was Thais so auf dem Teller liegen lassen, dann frage ich mich, warum die ueberhaupt dorthin gegangen sind.
kathu

----------


## Bagsida

> Zitat von Bagsida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zitat von kathu
> 
> ...



Dein Hinweis auf dieses "andere" BBQ Nähe BigC / Central bezog sich also nur darauf, dass es so etwas auch dort gibt (wie an vielen anderen Ecken auch) und war zumindest keine positive Empfehlung, was ich zumindest Stand vor der Renovierung auch so sehe.

Das mit dem "All You Can Eat" und der "Strafe" wenn man was übrig läßt ist in allen Restaurants dieser Art so, zumindest kenne ich es nicht anders.

Auch das was übrig lassen ist Thai-Tradition, denn wenn nichts übrig bleibt, hat man zu wenig bestellt und ist somit ein "Kiniau" (Geizkragen) - obwohl man in diesen "Gauli" (kommt aus dem Koreanischen und heißt soviel viel BBQ) ja sowieso so viel essen kann wie man mag und kann, würde sich das übrig lassen sicher dort hin übertragen. Da die Thai´s auch traditionell uneinsichtig sind und nur auf Kohle reagieren, kann man diese Praxis eben nur durch Strafzahlung aushebeln.

Bagsida

----------

